# Crossing my CBS with Golden Bees



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Just grabbed some golden bees from somebody new and I have them acclimating to the water with my CBS. Hoping to get some nice quality CBS...


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

how does this work? Does this increase the white on them?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

apparently, i will find out


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ive heard they can improve the white and improve the quality of markings but i have also heard the inverse, so we will see what happens


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

just saw my first golden bee berried female! fingers crossed***


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

seeing two berried females, but it looks like ive lost one or two males this morning... nitrates seemed higher when i tested it


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

qualityhitz said:


> seeing two berried females, but it looks like ive lost one or two males this morning... nitrates seemed higher when i tested it


Congrats on the berried females!! Post some pictures if you can.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep this in mind. Golden Bee shrimps carry the Red gene, Snow White Bee shrimps carry the Black gene. CBS carry the black gene as well as the red, so you may get both CBS and CRS when you cross them with Golden Bees.

If you are going to use the Golden bees to improve the white areas on your shrimps (and yes that can happen) depending on the quality of the Golden Bees you are using. If the GBs are low quality ie: body is more transparent than solid in color, then maybe not as good as you might like. If the GBs have good solid yellowish white coloration overall then you have a very good chance at improvement in the next generation.

If you have the space I would take some of the more solid colored GBs and let them breed on their own, then use the offspring for your improvement program. If you should get any GBs out of the CBS x GB cross that have nice whitish coloration those are the ones you want to keep. Better white coloring is called Snow white and will definitely improve the body white of the CBS if used.

The more white and solid a body color in these Golden/Snow Bee shrimps are the optimum goal for any outcross program. Golden Bees with translucent area in the body are culls and should not be used.

Hope this helps.

PS I crossed snow white bee with mosura CBS and the offspring were incredible in color...so white they were considered Royal Whites! It can be done with a little knowledge and patience. Good Luck.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you for that info bettaforu, do you have pictures of the royal whites? id love to see what to strive for!


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I use mine to make michlings.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

please elaborate coryjames


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Very interesting. I had golden bees and bred for the whitest white but after discovering whites that were superior in my CRS tank I abodoned that project and began growing out the new recruits. Will hang on to them now to use in the future. Pic of the whites from my CRS tank.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

wow! nice whites! my shrimplets have hatched now, just waiting to see what pops up


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here they are


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice crystal white! Bettaforu 



bettaforu said:


> here they are


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

haha not a good one that's for sure. fujifilm 3000 only one I could afford and that I could get closeup photos of my shrimps with. This was taken a few years ago, when I had 16 tanks full of shrimps etc.  I did like those whites though, they were the best I had ever raised. Sold them to a hobbyist
out in NS.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

do you still have shrimp for sale?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No I shut down my last tank because I was moving away to the London area

I won't be selling shrimps now, just going to keep some chili rasboras and plants in my 20 gallon long.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

here is the link to my blog: http://breedmischling.blogspot.ca/


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

been too busy to update, had some babies but they didnt make it. my good friend coryjames has given me tons of helpful advice and now i have a berried cbs and a golden in my 20 gallon standard. last week cory sold me his rack and generously helped (or) set it up for me lol. still getting everything setup and going to buy 20 longs for the rack. will update with pictures soon


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you set it up, it's definitely a journey


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ya, i bought some 20 gallons that I have to return because they wont leave me enough clearance on the rack... good news is this weekend I should have some CRS for sale!


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

What's the prices like?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

prices on what? the 20 regs or the 20 longs?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

today i bucked out and bought some CRS, mischlings and a cpl BKK(of which one may be a panda) added them to their respective tanks and will monitor overnight


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

*some pictures*

ive been told im slacking on updating pictures (from multiple sources) so here you go, some pictures


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

some more pictures of my mischling/taiwan bee tank


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

some more pictures


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200794

some of my blue bolts are up for sale


----------

